# Ireland Political Discussion Thread.



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, everyone remember to celebrate this day of honoring a saint by getting totally, piss-in-your-pants shitfaced. Extra credit for those who wake up in a jail cell with no idea how or why you got there.

Sorry, but I friggin hate St. Patricks Day. Everything about it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



> Sorry, but I friggin hate St. Patricks Day. Everything about it.


Thats no way to Unite the Clans ..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*

Remember folks; he is Scottish...

*wet blanket*

-noun 1. a blanket dampened with water so as to extinguish a fire.
2. *a person or thing that dampens enthusiasm or enjoyment:* Nobody asked him to join the group because he's such a wet blanket.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*

26 + 6


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



Nuke_TRT said:


> 26 + 6


Yes, and be sure to pay homage to the IRA when you tip your glass. An organization that murders police officers and children is certainly to be admired.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*

:-(



Delta784 said:


> Yes, and be sure to pay homage to the IRA when you tip your glass. An organization that murders police officers and children is certainly to be admired.


Holy downer Batman!! Bruce how do you feel about christmas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



RodneyFarva said:


> Holy downer Batman!! Bruce how do you feel about christmas?


I love Christmas, it's my favorite time of year.

I don't like St. Patricks Day because I invariably have to work it each year, and I don't like dealing with drunks with an entitled attitude.

However, neither has anything to do with the 26+6 nonsense, which I didn't bring up, but which also lights my fuse every time.

We always grieve and post condolence messages here when a police officer is murdered, so don't think it's okay when police officers in Northern Ireland are murdered by a *TERRORIST *group (remember 9/11 gang?) trying to impose their will on a population (Northern Irish) that wants no part of them.

Using that logic, we should cede Texas back to Mexico.

I don't even want to know what my BP is right now.

<rant off>


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



Delta784 said:


> I don't even want to know what my BP is right now.


 Calm blue ocean..Calm blue ocean


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*

IRA? What I thought that was an Individual Retirement Accountint:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



Irish Wampanoag said:


> IRA? What I thought that was an Individual Retirement Accountint:


Here's some of the handiwork of the 26 + 6 crowd;

At cop's funeral, Irish stand united despite politics - BostonHerald.com









Photo by AP 
DAY OF MOURNING: Police officers carry their fallen comrade, Constable Stephen Carroll, to his funeral.

BANBRIDGE, Northern Ireland - Thousands of Protestants and Catholics united with their political and security leaders yesterday at the funeral of a policeman - shot by IRA dissidents - in what mourners prayed would mark the end of Northern Ireland's "troubles."

Constable Stephen Carroll, 48, *was shot through the back of the head* Monday as he sat in his patrol car. He was the first policeman killed here since 1998, the year of Northern Ireland's Good Friday peace accord. Just two days earlier, dissidents gunned down two *unarmed* soldiers outside their base, the first killing of British troops here since 1997.

Catholic Canon Liam Stevenson told the mourners yesterday that the attacks on British security forces, and particularly on Northern Ireland's joint Catholic-Protestant police force, were "designed to destabilize the peace process."

"We will not lose the peace, because so many people are so determined to move forward," he said, adding that the attacks had brought the community together to an unprecedented degree.

Among the more than 500 mourners inside the Roman Catholic Church of St. Therese were politicians from Sinn Fein, the IRA-linked party that had never attended a police funeral before.

Stevenson, standing beside Carroll's white rose-covered coffin, led prayers calling for the policeman's family to find peace in their faith, and for the community to help police catch his killers.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*

here ya go Bruce
YouTube - Too Heavy Daddy!
YouTube - BUFORD T. JUSTICE


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



Delta784 said:


> Yes, and be sure to pay homage to the IRA when you tip your glass. An organization that murders police officers and children is certainly to be admired.


Dismount the soap box, deflate your chest, and have a f*cking beer already.....

Stuck working it? Request it off next year...

YouTube - Indian Irish Phone Call


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Happy Saint Patrick's Day*



Foxy85 said:


> Dismount the soap box, deflate your chest, and have a f*cking beer already.....


Sorry I don't take the murder of police officers as lightly as you do.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Irish Wampanoag created the "Happy St. Patrick's Day" thread as a lighthearted way for us to express our cheers, songs, parade memories, drinking exploits, etc., not a geopolitical commentary on the troubles in Ireland.

Bruce it entitled to his opinion, as are all of our members, so I am splitting this thread into 2 parts.
Irish's, which is simply to share our American, more so Boston celebratory comments, jokes, what have you and Deltas in which you can partake in discussion of the disharmony between the Northern Irish and the Republic of Ireland.

I think taking this approach affords those of us that simply want to have an enjoyable discussion of St. Patrick's Day and those of us who wish to seriously discuss the problems of Ireland.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*The IRA trained with our dear friends, the Libyans who murdered a high school friend & classmate of mine on Pan Am Flight 103 over Lockerbie Scotland in Dec. 1988. They suck, plain & simple. Todays IRA does not compare to their 1916-1922 counterparts. *
*If French seperatist TERRORISTS were doing the very same thing in Quebec, you'd all have a fit and be calling for their heads. Bruce is right on this one.*
*Leave the problems of Ireland, IN Ireland and quit being a phony Irishman crying in his drink while listening to the Wolfe Tones blather on about past exploits. *
*This post is not directed at anybody on this site specifically. It's directed at the piss-in-your-pants faux Irishman who's never even visited the Auld Sod but speaks with a bad Hollywood Irish accent and uses the 17th as an excuse to be a [email protected] idiot. *


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have never, nor would ever support the cause of the IRA. They ARE terrorists, nothing more. The actions of 1916 that gained Ireland it's independence were justified just as were our actions back in 1776, but in the 60s and 70s, the IRA were nothing but masked hooligans and yeah, terrorists.

This is not the most popular opinion but I stand by it, that corner of Ireland is as much home to the Protestants who've been there for HUNDREDS of years as to the Catholics and by God, if they would prefer to remain English Citizens, that is their right. Of course they should treat the Catholics with the same respect that they would demand and yes, there needed to be changes, but you don't win friends and supporters by blowing up department stores, pubs and anything else where civilians gather.

Cowards. Throw a bomb, run away. I see nothing there to make me admire them, but I LOVE St. Patrick's Day and dissassociate the two. I'm very proud of my heritage and will never let the IRA overshadow all the good that has come out of Ireland.

26+6= *THIRTY TWO.*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a hard time concerning myself with the "Troubles" in a country I might have 4th cousins in, when we have our own horrific issues in this country.
An incompetent president, an onslaught of Mexican invaders, my 401k worth spit, working to give my boys the best education they can receive.
Frankly Ireland is the last of my worries.

I have Irish lineage, but I am AMERICAN. Not an Irish-American, not a Gaelic American, not a Celtic-American, but an American.
Penning my opinion on King James, Oliver Cromwell, the IRA, the UVF, are a waste of time when I consider what we face in this country.
The revolution we might be facing in this country pales that of Ireland's....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah, you say that NOW....


Well put Kozmo, well put. I too am an American first and foremost. I'll fly the Irish flag now and then, but the American flag is MY flag and take precedent at all times.

Cromwell, btw, is a terrific movie for history buffs but I never see it playing anywhere. Richard Harris is terrific in the role.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn right, now lets go out drink a few pints, get shitfaced ,dance a jig, listen to House of Pain, throw up all over ourselves and wake up in an unknown jail cell. Im kidding I have never in my life gone out and celebrated St Paddys Day, I understand what Delta is saying, he has to deal with drunk assholes evey yr using the day as an excuse to be jerkoffs.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

work at a college, they don't need an excuse other than, I'm here, therefore I drink...and vomit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I apologize for sending that other thread off-topic, but it positively enrages me when I see someone, especially a cop, with a 26+6 bumper sticker or t-shirt.

If Texas police officers were being shot in the back of the head, or unarmed Army soliders or Marines were being gunned down by Mexican terrorists advocating the return of Texas to Mexico, everyone would rightfully be up in arms and outraged about it. 

It drives me crazy that some people try to excuse the same things, just because the boyos in Ireland are doing them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I apologize for sending that other thread off-topic,


Actually I took it as an important reminder..so take your sorrys and stuff them in a sack mister.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I too am of Scottish decent as well as Irish, Northern Irish that is by way of Ulster if you know what I mean. I have had many heated discussions back and forth with my many Irish friends, many a post that I have replied to with Irish content I add "Up The Repiblic" as an Irish buddy of mines Father we retort that at the end of the discussion with anything to do with Ireland. At times I would even see the side of the Republic and argue they like us are fighting for independence from Britain then my Father, Policeman first, would remind me that the I.R.A. were terrorists who killed innocent civilians. But so did the U.D.A in retaliation, a vicious cirlce that I thought had ended until last week. Politics, religion and heritage aside I hope the country finds a permanent soluition and a lasting peace as I cherish my Irish friends and have a fondness for the country and its people.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The Black and Tans as a subject still arouses controversy in Ireland. The Black and Tans were mostly former soldiers brought into Ireland by the government in London after 1918 to assist the Royal Irish Constabulary (RIC) in their work.
For a number of years, the RIC had been a target for the IRB and then the IRA. RIC barracks were frequently attacked and members of the RIC were murdered. Therefore, recruitment to the RIC started to be hit and the RIC found it difficult to carry out its duties effectively, especially in the remote rural areas of southern Ireland. Never knowing if you were going to be the next target did a great deal to undermine morale in the RIC.
In 1919, the British government advertised for men who were willing to "face a rough and dangerous task". Many former British army soldiers had come back from Western Europe and did not find a land fit for heroes. They came back to unemployment and few firms needed men whose primary skill was fighting in war. Therefore, there were plenty of ex-servicemen who were willing to reply to the government's advert. For many the sole attraction was not political or national pride - it was simply money. The men got paid ten shillings a day. They got three months training before being sent to Ireland. The first unit arrived in Ireland in March 1920.
Once in Ireland it quickly became apparent that there were not enough uniforms for all those who had joined up. Therefore they wore a mixture of uniforms - some military, some RIC. This mixture gave them the appearance of being in khaki and dark police uniform. As a result, these men got the nickname "Black and Tans", and it stuck. Some say that the nickname came from a pack of hunting hounds known as the 'Black and Tans'. 
The Black and Tans did not act as a supplement to the RIC. Though some men were experienced in trench warfare, they lacked the self-discipline that would have been found in the Western Front. Many Black and Tan units all but terrorised local communities. Community policing was the preserve of the RIC. For the Black and Tans, their primary task was to make Ireland "hell for the rebels to live in". Over 8000 Black and Tans went to Ireland and while they found it difficult to cope with men who used classic guerrilla tactics against them, those who lived in areas where the Black and Tans were based, paid the price.
The attitude of the Black and Tans is best summed up by one of their divisional commanders:
*"If a police barracks is burned or if the barracks already occupied is not suitable, then the best house in the locality is to be commandeered, the occupants thrown into the gutter. Let them die there - the more the merrier.* 
*Should the order ("Hands Up") not be immediately obeyed, shoot and shoot with effect. If the persons approaching (a patrol) carry their hands in their pockets, or are in any way suspicious-looking, shoot them down. You may make mistakes occasionally and innocent persons may be shot, but that cannot be helped, and you are bound to get the right parties some time. The more you shoot, the better I will like you, and I assure you no policeman will get into trouble for shooting any man." * *Lt. Col. Smyth, June 1920*​The most infamous attack on the public came in November 1920. Many people had packed into Croke Park, Dublin, to watch a football match. In retaliation for the murder of fourteen undercover detectives by the IRA, the Black and Tans opened fire on the crowd, killing twelve people. In retaliation for this attack, eighteen members of the 'Auxies' (a separate part of the Black and Tans) were killed in Kilmichael, County Cork. The 'Auxies' took their revenge for this by burning down the centre of Cork and parading around after this event with burnt cork in their caps. Violence, it appeared, only led to even more violence on both sides.
The Black and Tans were not regular troops. There were many examples of them shooting indiscriminately at civilians as opposed to republican guerrillas. Creameries were also destroyed by the Black and Tans - almost as a way of economically punishing those who may have been helping the IRA. Those experienced in trench warfare fighting a seen enemy, were of little use in Ireland. The Black and Tans were so poorly disciplined and trained for Ireland that their casualty rate was far higher than could have been imagined when the government first advertised for them. The government in Westminster quickly realised that they were a liability as even public opinion in mainland Britain was appalled by a lot of what they did.
What did the Black and Tans achieve? They served no purpose for the British government as they simply failed to stop what the IRA was doing. However, they did succeed in getting the republican cause a great deal of civilian support simply because of their acts - people may not have joined the IRA, but they were supporters of it and gave what financial help they could to the movement. The Black and Tans were pulled out of Ireland in ignominy.









History Learning Site > Ireland 1848 to 1922 > The Black and Tans
​


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I say we should bring up this topic at the next M&G. Nothing like re-hashing shit that happened over 90 years ago, 3,500 miles away in a land our ancestors left with no regrets. All those in favor?? *


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

HousingCop said:


> *I say we should bring up this topic at the next M&G. Nothing like re-hashing shit that happened over 90 years ago, 3,500 miles away in a land our ancestors left with no regrets. All those in favor?? *


You do realize you would have to actually attend a M&G in order to bring up the subject? Phone-in debates are not allowed.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I actually don't need this topic to provoke fists flying at my head. If I attend a M&G I'd need to secure the services of a stand-by ambulance and 2 ER doctors. I think phoning in my opinion would be best for all involved. *


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok its over and you have had your fun, now we will be waiting until Nov 30 to have ours. St Andrew's Day.
"Nemo me impune lacessit"


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I apologize for sending that other thread off-topic, but it positively enrages me when I see someone, especially a cop, with a 26+6 bumper sticker or t-shirt.
> 
> If Texas police officers were being shot in the back of the head, or unarmed Army soliders or Marines were being gunned down by Mexican terrorists advocating the return of Texas to Mexico, everyone would rightfully be up in arms and outraged about it.
> 
> It drives me crazy that some people try to excuse the same things, just because the boyos in Ireland are doing them.


Exactly! Most of those types seem to be, if you choose to use the phrase, Irish-American. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who puts ethnic loyalties before that of country suck.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hawk19 said:


> Exactly! Most of those types seem to be, if you choose to use the phrase, Irish-American. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who puts ethnic loyalties before that of country suck.


I don't see it as putting the ancestral enthnicity before "American" as showing a loyalty to that, I see it as, my heritage is THIS and my Nationality is THIS.

It's sort of like when you watch the credits of a movie and the BIGGEST star is listed as last..."And staring..."

That's how I look at it. I am an American of Irish and Scottish Canadian decent, if I turned it around, it would sound like I had moved TO Ireland or Canada. American-Irish? Nope, it don't work for me.

Be proud of where your people came from and have fun researching your past, but never ever forget, you are an AMERICAN. Your ancestors came HERE for a reason, to BE Americans. That's how I see it.

I just can't stand those who come here (no matter how long ago) and are whatevers first. It seems like many of our current immigrants tend to be whatevers first and the leftists seem to encourage this. Can you say Yugoslavia?

I'm talking about LEGAL immigrants, not illegal criminals. They're criminals first, whatevers second, and deportees third.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> That's how I look at it. I am an American of Irish and Scottish Canadian decent, if I turned it around, it would sound like I had moved TO Ireland or Canada. American-Irish? Nope, it don't work for me.
> 
> Be proud of where your people came from and have fun researching your past, but never ever forget, you are an AMERICAN. Your ancestors came HERE for a reason, to BE Americans. That's how I see it.
> 
> ...


I kind of like putting the American part first- it is the most important part of the phrase, but to each his own.

What really gets to me is when people work here, live here, have no intention of ever leaving, but don't want to become Americans, and complain about how much they hate this place.

Also, the language thing. Learn English, and use it in public please.

I had a part-time job as a mover- as it happens, I ended up working with a lot of Brazilians, many of whom seemed to be Brazilian first, and everything else second, which really got to me.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I apologize for sending that other thread off-topic, but it positively enrages me when I see someone, especially a cop, with a 26+6 bumper sticker or t-shirt.
> 
> If Texas police officers were being shot in the back of the head, or unarmed Army soliders or Marines were being gunned down by Mexican terrorists advocating the return of Texas to Mexico, everyone would rightfully be up in arms and outraged about it.
> 
> It drives me crazy that some people try to excuse the same things, just because the boyos in Ireland are doing them.


*Delta,* 
I'm sayin'... that's a pretty broad brush you're painting with here. We agree on this, that murder _IS_ murder; No matter if God, Country or Cause is on your side; BUT not everyone (especially me) believes that "26 + 6 = 32" (A United Irish Republic) should be accomplished by anything other than political means.

The latest killings of two Brit soldiers and a policeman in N. Ireland is just the most recent attempt by dissident, republican fringe elements to break-up the peace process, which also excluded those extremist groups from the same political process a long time ago. That alone should speak volumes about their treasonable, morally wrong and ethically unacceptable motives.

To sensationalize these recent events while overlooking the equally appalling exploits against Irish Catholics in N. Ireland by Protestant Loyalists and their British Govt. counterparts over the years would be wrong.

The nationhood of all Ireland (the whole, sovereign 32 county island) has been an accepted fact for more than 1,500 years and has been recognized internationally as such for almost an equal amount of time.

With that said, having lived in Ireland for a year, I can assure you that most of the amateur Greater-Boston-Area drunkards whom I believe you have alluded to, have disguised themselves as nothing other than pseudo-supporters of a conflict with which they are not intimately familiar. Their actions on every March 17th do not represent the 'real' Irish boyos everywhere, and should certainly not cause you to "friggin hate St. Patrick's Day", *nor* "everything about it."

A belated "La Fheile Padraig Sona Duit" to all!
Slainte.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

GARDA said:


> BUT not everyone (especially me) believes that "26 + 6 = 32" (A United Irish Republic) should be accomplished by anything other than political means.


Does it not matter to you that the majority (around 70% I believe) of people living in Northern Ireland want to stay part of the United Kingdom?



GARDA said:


> Their actions on every March 17th do not represent the 'real' Irish boyos everywhere, and should certainly not cause you to "friggin hate St. Patrick's Day", *nor* "everything about it."


All St. Patrick's Day is to me is yet another reason for people to think that the laws concerning public drinking and disorderly conduct have been suspended, act like jackasses, and fight with the police. That night, our cellblock usually looks like a 1918-era influenza ward.

What's there to like about it?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hawk19 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, anyone who puts ethnic loyalties before that of country suck.


I have no problem with "Native" American.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Does it not matter to you that the majority (around 70% I believe) of people living in Northern Ireland want to stay part of the United Kingdom?


It's gerrymandering in epic proportions. Those who are living in the North that are loyal to The Crown only hold an electoral advantage if you agree with the boundary partition imposed upon the Republic by the UK. Let's ask the voters to the south how they feel about it, and then we can call it a fair election.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

GARDA said:


> It's gerrymandering in epic proportions. Those who are living in the North that are loyal to The Crown only hold an electoral advantage if you agree with the boundary partition imposed upon the Republic by the UK. Let's ask the voters to the south how they feel about it, and then we can call it a fair election.


With that kind of convoluted logic, you should be a Democrat member of Congress. The Republic of Ireland and its citizens have no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom.

Shall we have a vote in Mexico to see if Texas should be returned to them? Then we can call it a fair election, no matter what the citizens of Texas want, correct?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> The Republic of Ireland and its citizens have no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom. *Most a pity.*
> 
> Shall we have a vote in Mexico to see if Texas should be returned to them? *They can have it back.*


Here ends the history lesson. I guess now I'll just go back to having 'Irish Alzheimers' = Forgetting everything except for our grudges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

GARDA said:


> Here ends the history lesson. I guess now I'll just go back to having 'Irish Alzheimers' = Forgetting everything except for our grudges.


You want to hand the second largest state in the US over to Mexico?

We've reached critical mass; I don't think I can add any more absurdity to this discussion.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Yes, everyone remember to celebrate this day of honoring a saint by getting totally, piss-in-your-pants shitfaced.*_

hey , wait a minute, i resemble that remark ! 

( or at least i use to as a young lad )

having celebrated many a St.Patrick's Day , some in the street ,some at house parties, it was just simple fun and being half Irish didn't hurt either.

years ago there were fund raisers for the IRA and remember a couple guys flew to Ireland to hand over the cash telling us how they would help out their cousins drive the british out.

well , they were taken around a few pubs, shown some guns and put on a plane shortly there after back to Boston.

of course we teased them about their glorious plans gone bust , but thankfully for them it was for the best.

i'm a yank so it's not my fight , but it is fun to celebrate my heritage even if it's a bit cheesy.

i don't condone the killing of any LEO or unarmed soldier. not sure what that sudden jump in violence is all about. may their killers be found and locked up for good


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> years ago there were fund raisers for the IRA and remember a couple guys flew to Ireland to hand over the cash telling us how they would help out their cousins drive the british out.


Thereby financing an organization that plants bombs in toy stores, right before Christmas. I hope they're proud of themselves.

I happened to have lunch on St. Patrick's Day with a friend of mine, and afterwards I was waiting in the lobby of the restaurant while my friend was in the bathroom. I was accosted by a woman in her mid-50's, who was dressed head-to-toe in green, including a huge, ridiculous green hat that looked like something out of a Dr. Seuss novel.

With the stench of an alcoholic beverage being overpowering (at 2pm), she loudly demanded to know why I wasn't wearing green (I was wearing jeans and a dark blue sweatshirt). I replied that I wasn't Irish, but that wasn't good enough for her. She then said "Everyone's fucking Irish on St. Patrick's Day, and you should be wearing green".

I asked her, "Do you wear orange on July 12th"?

Her ethanol-muddled mind was still trying to process the question when I walked away.

Like I said, I hate everything about that "holiday".


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Coming Soon:*

The "Happy Easter" thread - Keep it light for Christ's sake! (pun intended)

*and,*

The "Easter Religion" discussion - A darker look at Irish Catholic terrorist connections to this holiday. Notably, after an utterly shit-faced pub crawl back in 1916, Irish rebels were able to stage a spectacular, yet ultimately failed National Uprising for independence on this date. Just imagine what they could have accomplished if they weren't hungover. God truly did create whiskey to prevent the Irish from ruling the world. :alcoholi:

****Urban Legend Alert****: The idea of Easter Bunny costumes was originally devised by the I.R.A. to hide their senior leaders from British capture after the 1916 Easter Uprising... this too failed, and they were all hanged after being court-martialed. Yet another tragic lesson in Irish miscalculation during the planning phases at command headquarters (also known as The Pub).

(It should be noted that no Texans were insulted during the making of this blog)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*God truly did create whiskey to prevent the Irish from ruling the world. *_

fights, hangovers, lost cars.............you name it and still have fond memories 

of course my St.Patrick Day celebrating is very low key these days and certainly sympathize with anyone baby sitting a bunch of drunks , but still like the boiled dinner and singing along to the Unicorn song !

maybe next year we can get you to drink some green beer Delta !


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> With that kind of convoluted logic, you should be a Democrat member of Congress. The Republic of Ireland and its citizens have no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom.
> 
> Shall we have a vote in Mexico to see if Texas should be returned to them? Then we can call it a fair election, no matter what the citizens of Texas want, correct?


I guess our founding fathers were a bunch of terrorists when they sign the Declaration of Independence of July 4th 1776. They too had no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom whom owned the colonies but went a head to commit treason anyway. Thats ok though, I am sure

So I guess that makes the US an illegal government!!!

I can also assume the Countries of India, Egypt, South Africa, as well as:
Canada
Australia
New Zealand
Burma
Many other African nations
Zimbabwe (formerly Rhodesia)
Parts of the Middle East
Some Caribbean Islands (Bermuda, Cayman Islands)

Whom were once ruled by the sovereignty of the United Kingdom are also Illegal governments now, since they to were *INVADED* and seeked and accoumplished Independence from the UK...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I guess our founding fathers were a bunch of terrorists when they sign the Declaration of Independence of July 4th 1776. They too had no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom whom owned the colonies but went a head to commit treason anyway. Thats ok though, I am sure
> 
> So I guess that makes the US an illegal government!!!
> 
> ...


The Continental Army never blew up a toy store or a supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I guess our founding fathers were a bunch of terrorists when they sign the Declaration of Independence of July 4th 1776. They too had no say over the sovereignty of the United Kingdom whom owned the colonies but went a head to commit treason anyway. Thats ok though, I am sure


The colonists attempted to have their grievances heard by the crown, and got nowhere, so they raised an army and fought a direct battle against their oppressors.

Does the IRA do that? No, they put bombs in toy stores to murder children, shoot police officers in the back of the head, ambush-style, and murder unarmed soldiers by posing as pizza delivery men.

Why don't they raise a *real* army and fight the UK? Because they're a tiny minority of cowards who don't even come close to representing the will of the people of Northern Ireland, and are trying to impose their beliefs on people who want nothing to do with them.

They are cowardly scum who are beneath contempt by anyone with half a brain.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Irish,

You would be surprised how many "educated" people think that given the most common definitions of terrorism, the early settlers interactions with Indians and the Revolution were actions of terrorism. I am taking a graduate course on the history and foundations of terrorism right now, and that opinion pops up pretty regularly. This is an online course, with a few European or "Abroad" students, and this seems to be a common them amongst them.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Why don't they raise a *real* army and fight the UK? Because they're a tiny minority of cowards who don't even come close to representing the will of the people of Northern Ireland, and are trying to impose their beliefs on people who want nothing to do with them.


Is that the same will and beliefs that British Imperialism brought to the shores of so many other cultures and people around the globe who wanted nothing to do with them?

If that ain't the pot calling the kettle black, I'm not sure what is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

GARDA said:


> Is that the same will and beliefs that British Imperialism brought to the shores of so many other cultures and people around the globe who wanted nothing to do with them?


If the IRA wants to fight a straight-up war against the armed forces of the United Kingdom, and they beat them, then more power to them.

We both know that's never going to happen, because the IRA is a tiny minority that consists of cowards and terrorists who murder women and children. They're no better than al-Qaeda or Hamas.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> The colonists attempted to have their grievances heard by the crown, and got nowhere, so they raised an army and fought a direct battle against their oppressors.
> 
> Does the IRA do that? No, they put bombs in toy stores to murder children, shoot police officers in the back of the head, ambush-style, and murder unarmed soldiers by posing as pizza delivery men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> but do support the unification of Ireland like many people do


The majority of the people in Northern Ireland do not. Do you support the forced reunification against their will?



Irish Wampanoag said:


> PS If I make a thread wishing everyone Happy Saint Anthony's Feast are you going to make reference of support for the Mafia????


If the Mafia was blowing up toy stores for an independent Sicily, you bet your ass I would.



Irish Wampanoag said:


> Enough Said!
> 
> Close this thread


In other words, I'm losing the debate, so someone please save me.

Weak.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta, there are times (I've been there) when you realize you are running out of ammunition or that the ammunition you had isn't enough to penetrate a styrofoam cup so you just give up. 

Sometimes you feel passionate about something but aren't real good at articulating your stand. This is why I won't go into politics. Well, that and my skelletons. 

Plus, you do have a bottomless well of good arguments and after a while, you just out-fact some of us.

This is one of the reasons I've grown to respect you. We may not always agree on something, but damn, I find sometimes I just can't keep up and give up.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph, now I know why Crowley(Irish) slowy went insane!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

:L:Oy Vey


----------

